# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  профессиональный дуэт

## Лариса888

:Oj: 
С нами нужно подружиться
Ведь умеем веселиться
Песни , юмор - высший класс
А душа поёт за нас...

Предлагаем услуги по проведению свадеб , юбилеев , корпоративов. Вокал мужской и женский , тамада . 
Качесвенный звук. Свет , дым , лазер.

 :Ok:

----------


## Лариса888

Мы - из украины , Киев и киевский регион.Работаем больше 15 лет.

----------


## миша учитель

> Мы - из украины , Киев и киевский регион.Работаем больше 15 лет.


А демку можно послушать. :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лариса888

*миша учитель*,
 Спасибо, отправила на почту. встречайте!!!

----------


## миша учитель

> *миша учитель*,
>  Спасибо, отправила на почту. встречайте!!!


Демку прослушал.Кантиленовую поёте на 5+,с хорошей душой,просто молодцы. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лариса888

*миша учитель*,
 Спасибо , всегда рады!

----------

